# fatty for breakfast... served it using cowgirl's method



## duck killer 1 (Feb 14, 2010)

made a breakfast fatty today and the family loved it.
here's what i used...

i already had the fatty made before i took the pic so i took pics of the packages.

on the mini reverseflow...


my son couldn't wait!


here's the inside view...


ok now here's the cowgirl method part. i read a thread on here where she made one and served it over biscuits, with a couple eggs (we like ours over medium), and smother them in dutch's cowboy gravy (minus the 'shrooms) and cheese!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







gotta tell ya it was fantastic! thanx for the idea cowgirl!


----------



## subzero (Feb 14, 2010)

Mighty fine fatty ya got there. The whole meal looks great!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 15, 2010)

cooking anyway that Jeanie does is a smart idea in my book. Great job on the fattie !!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow!! Looks great duck killer.... I had the same thing for breakfast this morning. lol  Glad it worked out well for you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Your helper is a real cutie!


----------



## mistabob (Feb 15, 2010)

I bet it was awesome over a biscuit with gravy!!! I'm drooling!


----------



## acemakr (Feb 15, 2010)

for the country style Eggs Benedict!


----------



## jak757 (Feb 15, 2010)

Fantastic looking breakfast!!!!!


----------

